# neue benutzer anlege in mysql



## gast (30. Aug 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe eine allgemeine Frage zum einrichten von benutzern in mysql.

Muss ich für jeden Mitarbeiter in der Firma einen eigenen Benutzernamen mit seiner IP einrichten damit er auf meine datenbank zugreifen kann?
ich denke das müsste so sein weil die identifizierung über die ip und den benutzernamen geht oder?

dann kann also immer nur der administrator oder einer mit admin-rechten neue benutzer hinzufügen?

danke schonmal für eine erklärung


----------



## kama (30. Aug 2007)

Hallo,



			
				gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich denke das müsste so sein weil die identifizierung über die ip und den benutzernamen geht oder?


Nein. Erst einmal wird ein Username und ein Passwort zusammen benötigt. Dann kann man entscheiden, ob der Benutzer, der z.B. example.localdomain.de kommt etwas anderes darf als der Benutzer mit dem gleichen Namen, der von extern.localdomain.de kommt?...

Ich kann nur empfehlen einen Tiefen Blick in die Anleitung von MySQL zu werfen (http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/de/privileges.html)..

Weiterhin würde ich definitiv keine IP Adressen nutzen, sondern Namen.

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Gast (30. Aug 2007)

danke schonmal für deine antwort.

kann ich also einen account z.b. student anlegen der daten in die datenbank eingeben kann egal an welchem rechner er ist?

es geht um folgendes: in meine datenbank sollen von mehreren studenten daten eingegeben werden, reicht mir dazu also ein account student den dann alle an den verschiedenen rechnern benutzen können?


----------



## tuxedo (30. Aug 2007)

Du kannst auch 100 Studentenaccounts anlegen. Ist völlig wurscht.

Du *kannst, musst aber nicht *die DB-Accounts an eine IP/Hostadresse binden.

Les' doch einfach den oben genannten Link, dann bist du umfassend informiert.


----------

